# paper models ( incredible!!!)



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

I'd like to draw your attention to this index page of sci-fi paper models.

http://www.freepapertoys.com/pt-scifiction.html 

absolutely amazing work here. scroll down to the star trek and star wars models. You can download the images ( for free on mostly all sites ) print them out (if you have a printer ) and build them. There's so many to choose from. They even have tron light cycle, there's an alien site with paper models of the APC, and pulse rifle and many other's 

http://aliens.humlak.cz/aliens/Aliens_papirove_modely.htm

To give you and example check out these two Star trek and star wars sites.

STAR TREK:

http://members.lycos.nl/ninjatoes/index.html

http://www.linkclub.or.jp/~shun-pop/gallery2/ST.html 

STAR WARS:

http://www.konradus.com/szufladki/raziel/index.html

http://www.linkclub.or.jp/~shun-pop/gallery1/SW.html

Not bad, and they're FREE!( the aliens site requires a pass word to open the files.) But they give that to you and it's usually the name of the subject exmp: the model of ICARUS, password ICARUS .(that would be in in upper case capitals.) Anyhow let me know what you think.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think those are awesome! I'm going to have some fun with my new printer this weekend! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I`ve build some of those models in the last months - papermodeling is different from the usual plastic modeling, but you can get awesome results. I like the photorealistic printed ones, e.g. the ICARUS: You won`t say that it is made from paper until you look really close!

There are a lot of objects available that don`t exist in plastic, or are very expensive in that media. Paper is a nice alternative to those. I have designed some by myself last year, you can find them in the technical section of Starship Modeler too.

Meanwhile I have the same problem with papermodels that I have with styrene / resin ones: Just too many collected, but not built...


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Me too,

Word of warning, that lycos link up there is fullllll of popups. Must have had about 10 of them. 

Looks pretty awesome though for being paper.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

Thanks! i love that stuff.
:thumbsup: 
Eric


----------



## Kitbasher (Sep 21, 1999)

I've built the Stargazer from the first site. On a standard printer with regular paper, not a good idea. I had OfficeMax blow up my files and print them on light grey cardstock. It cost about $12.00. You can buy 8 1/2 X 11 cardstock, but the increased size is easier to work with and you get a larger (duh) model.

Well worth the additional time and moolah.

Joe =/\=


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

I've built one of the three drones from silent running I think it was Duey? and a stardestroyer.
Anyhow They sell a slightly heavier stock paper at Grand n toy. you can get about a hundred sheets for 9 bucks.( thats a lot of models) the shuttle Tyderium Looks absolultly awsome!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Something in there should even be useful as a guide to scratchbuilding plastic versions.

Figures somebody would do this - I've only made it through a few on the shunpop site, and suddenly there's a ton more to do! :lol: 

I've done Huey, Dewey, and Louie (and there's a neat card table for them, too), the Star Destroyer, and am finishing the Millenium Falcon. The Falcon may need doing over, those outer hull plates don't fit well...it takes alot of prefitting, and deciding which step you want to take care of first -I'm seeing a different order to glue those parts I might have had better luck with. Getting ready to do the Godzilla Maser tank and an AT-AT, once I get a fresh ink cartridge.

The Reliant on that site looks great finished, somebody had one at the last Sci-Fan, and gave out the site address.

Can't wait to do the Tydirium.


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

the icarus is very impressive. 

http://aliens.humlak.cz/aliens/Aliens_papirove_modely.htm

if this doesn't take you there then click on where it says "bonus" at the bottom of the right hand collum. and it will take you there.building these things can get addictive.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Great sites, I have a book of paper plane models I picked up at a flea market a while ago. Havn't done any yet though. I just downloaded the Borg Cube, can't get any easier then that. :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm gonna try the Tydirium first. Downloaded it all and printed it to fit on 11x17 paper (Lucky enough to have an actual printer that prints paper that large) so it should be fairly big.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah, that thing's a _monster_ but boy does it look amazing!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Has anybody printed these out on thin(.020) sheet plastic?

I know it can be done with the wax printers and alps models.


----------



## roosterfish (Jul 27, 2002)

I've made the paper Icarus and it really is a beauty of a paper model.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

*Tried a couple of ideas...*



heiki said:


> Has anybody printed these out on thin(.020) sheet plastic?
> 
> I know it can be done with the wax printers and alps models.


Now I really wish I had an ALPS printer.

I've done some experiments but not with 20 thou sheet.

I've built a paper Voyager Aerowing (there's a link on the first URL, IIRC) from a German web site. If you can't find it there, do a google search for Voyager Aeroshuttle and you'll find it. I've actually built this thing twice. The first time, I printed it on photo-paper. The parts look stunning, but photo-paper does not adhere well with standard PVA (white) glues. So I ended up using superglue. But my building technique does not work well with superglue and paper models. Basically, my photo-paper version had some horrible gaps in it (worse than an AMT/Ertl kit *wink*) . But the card model version was very nice. I suppose, if you're fastidious enough, you can dry-fit the parts and slip superglue in between the glue tabs and their mating surface, but my contention is that paper modeling should be relatively stress free and tolerate simple technique.

I've printed some paper model sheets out on ink-jet compatible foils (you know clear transparencies for overhead projector presentations) but the foils do not have adequate stiffness for building a model of any reasonable size (e.g. 6" or 15 cm).

I've heard that if you're brave enough, you can douse a piece of paper in lacquer thinner and lay it image side down on a section of sheet styrene, the lacquer thinner will transfer the image to the styrene. But I've been hesitant to try this on two counts. 1. it looks very messy and involves a petroleum based solvent and 2. lacquer thinner will dissolve styrene, so you can't leave the paper on the sheet too long, or the styrene will begin to deform. Mineral spirits are not "hot" so its worth a try with this alternative, but my feeling is, that if it was easy, it'd be a well known technique.


----------



## LrdSatyr8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Ok... I HAVE GOT to build the Tydirium... but does anyone have a translation for the page... tried babelfish but don't know what langauge it is in. Don't know if it's Russian or what.

-=> Satyr! <=-


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

LrdSatyr8 said:


> but don't know what langauge it is in. Don't know if it's Russian or what.


Its polish. An english translation will be uploaded soon, so just check back in the next days.

Greetings from Germany
Marco 

PS: If you like the Tydirium you should really bookmark the site - the guy who made it has a lot more SW-paperkits in the pipeline!


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

Well If he has a millennium falcon coming down the pipe, I'm all over that one.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

botman said:


> Well If he has a millennium falcon coming down the pipe...


Sounds painful...


----------



## d.mayo (May 13, 2003)

*SF Paper Modeling*

I have been paper modeling for over 5 years and have amassed a boat-load of model files(most are PDFs).

Other good sites for paper modeling:

http://www.spacestation42.com/toys.html

http://www.peterjvisser.demon.nl/links.html#top

I have built everything from a 26 inch Space Shuttle to small animals. Don't confuse paper modeling with Origami. Origami relies on folding to simulate a specific subject whereas Paper Modeling is generally intended to provide excellent miniature versions of subjects (as long as you are not too concerned with scale).

Other models I have done: large Ferris Wheel, large Carrosel (sp?), a cathedral with back-lit "stained glass" windows, the sinking of the Titanic, 1701-D (store-bought punch-out book ), and misc animals and buildings. Currently, working on a 1/10 scale 1935 Mercedes-Benz 500K paperboard kit. It is the most detailed I have ever made.

Paper modeling is a great break from plastics. Try it, you'll like it.

David in Houston


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

d.mayo said:


> Other models I have done: ..., the sinking of the Titanic


The small model from Poland? I have it also, but not started yet. Are there any special issues I should take care of?

Greeting from Germany
Marco


----------



## d.mayo (May 13, 2003)

Marco,

I built the Titanic over a year ago so my memory is fuzzy. I seem to remember that I had a hard time with the rear prop assembly. I also remember forcing myself to slow down and dry fit everything first. There are several lifeboats included that I got a little creative with. Some I hung by one line down the side of the ship as if one line had snapped. I wanted to add tiny people to the lifeboats that made it. Due to the small scale I cut several slivers of paper and touched either a black yellow, or grey marker to the tip of each to simulate hair, then glued several into each lifeboat. When I show the model to anyone I mention that each boat has people and everyone is impressed even though they are merely bits of paper! This model has a lot of small parts so be careful. Looks great when finished.

D


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

d.mayo said:


> I seem to remember that I had a hard time with the rear prop assembly [...] Looks great when finished.


Thanks for the hint, I will take care of that area.

Dou you have any pictures of your model?

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anybody have a working link to the huey, dewey and louie from "Silent Running?". I couldn't get to it....


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

try here

http://www.linkclub.or.jp/~shun-pop/gallery2/SF.html


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks botman!,
If anybody else had as much trouble with the look of the numbers on their Lunar resin "Silent Running" drone as I did, it looks like the scale is pretty close and that these would make an easy stencil. Here's one printed on paper next to my Dewey I built about ten years ago. I already repainted his "grille" for new numbers, one of these days I gotta redo that arm I scratchbuilt!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It worked good too!


----------



## trooper109 (Jun 14, 2000)

I too have been bitten by the paper model bug a few years ago. It's a nice break from plastic and resin.

Another good link is - http://www.3dpapermodel.com.tw/

If anyone is interested in real space - http://www.ninfinger.org/~sven/models/papermodels.html

Note - if you go to the ninfinger site look at the first link - Lower Hudson Valley ... they have a nice paper 20,000 Leagues Nautilus.


----------



## botman (Jan 4, 2004)

they have great Battlestar galactica like model at the aliens paper models site 

http://aliens.humlak.cz/aliens/Aliens_papirove_modely.htm

in the bonus section. it's called the "GALAXIA" ( the password is the same name.) anyhow it looks prett cool.


check it out.


----------



## Reg (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread seems to have dried up?
I have just registered simply because I'm desperatly looking for The PDFs for Huey Duey and Luei - The Japanese site (http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~sf-papercraft/Copyright/Copyright.html) has some wonderful models but has halted the downloads due, I believe, to copyright???
Can anyone send me the PDFs?
I have an AZIMO Robot card model (PDF)10cm high if anyone wants to try it.
Thanks


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

After buying a few 4' x 8' sheets of styrene, NOW I find a paper model of the Galileo!!!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

trooper109 said:


> I too have been bitten by the paper model bug a few years ago. It's a nice break from plastic and resin.
> 
> Another good link is - http://www.3dpapermodel.com.tw/
> 
> ...


Yeah, I downloaded the files for the Soviet N-1 booster from ninfinger...Jumpin' Jesus! Big model (for paper anyway), but the instructions made me dizzy! Talk about complex! Maybe he's simplified things by now (I DLed mine 2 1/2 years ago), but I think I'll end up with RealSpace Models resin N-1.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey I wonder IF there is a "Paper" Version of the "Satutue Of Liberty" Sunken in the Sand from the Original POTA? That (IMHO) would be interesting. Meanwhile How do I get to that "Icarus" Model?

THANKS,
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## spacebob (Oct 19, 2008)

i have huey dewey and louie pdf files just e-mail me, ive built them they are really nice and come with options too


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Now if only these suckers didn't eat up so much of the ink cartridges...


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Card models*

The file size is too large to download here, e-mail me and I can send out the:
Galacticia new
Pegasus
Skydiver
Hewy
Dewy
I have enclosed the Jupiter 2 (I hope the attachment stuck) It's a great card model.
And many more. I took my printed PDF to Copy Works and had everything enlarged and printed on card stock. The Galacticia and Pegasus can be up to three feet long. The Skydiver can be over four feet.
"All these files are for sharing but cannot be sold for profit".
[email protected]

www.mikesmodels.mysite.com


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Card models*

I also have a very cool Orion from 2001 it can be enlarged to three feet. Again too large to attach here.
Attached is a photo of it.


----------

